# Dublin to Banbridge same day Return.



## Guest106 (8 Jul 2008)

What's my best option in terms of travel to get to Banbridge NI and back from Dublin City tomorrow or Thursday.
Not fussy whether I use coach or train.  Would like to get up there about 11am or so and depart again about 4 or 5p.m.
Where are the departure points etc.  Is the train station/terminus convenient in Banbridge ?
Any help appreciated.
Tks in advance.


----------



## superdrog (8 Jul 2008)

Has to be coach , train does not stop there. www.buseireann.ie


----------



## Caveat (8 Jul 2008)

Mightn't suit, but you could maybe get a train to Newry and coach from there to Banbridge?  it's not far, but maybe too much messing.


----------



## oldtimer (8 Jul 2008)

Why not the Bus Eireann bus to Banbridge Outlet every Wednesday departing Busaras at 9am and returning at 4pm. Details at www.buseireann.ie  under day tours online.


----------



## Guest106 (8 Jul 2008)

Thanks Oldtimer, that's good info and I'm going to follow it up.


----------



## nad (8 Jul 2008)

Have a look here  might be of help to you.


----------

